

Developers and Depression [video] - ssprang
http://steelcityruby.confbots.com/video/72690223

======
pedalpete
Wow, how many people feel like what Greg is describing is 90% of their lives?
Is his description really about ADHD and bipolar? I feel like he was
describing me, though I don't feel I would label as depressed. I started
watching a BBC documentary about depression a few days ago, and the
description of depression made it sound so horrible that I was truly shocked
and saddened for anybody living with the condition.

What Greg describes is nothing like that. Now, I don't regularly hide under
the bed to avoid people, but I've always suffered insomnia, regularly take on
projects outside of my abilities (sometimes successfully), have a slew of
unfinished projects and ideas, feel like everything is ripe to happen now,
have days where I regularly don't want to get out of bed (but rarely stay
later than 10), etc. etc.

Anybody else out there feel the same? People have always said I'm different,
but I've never really understood how. I just assumed everybody else was like
me, and would occasionally put on a braver face.

At the same time, I'm hesitant to get involved with the professional medical
establishment because I abhor the idea of being fed drugs that affect my
thought patterns. I'm beginning to work with meditation to try to keep myself
better focused, and have been doing Yoga every day for the past 9 months.

Keen to hear the feedback and experience from others in the community.

~~~
jared314
> I'm hesitant to get involved with the professional medical establishment

The problem with not engaging a medical professional is the possibility that
you have something that needs treatment. He mentions this with his statement
on trying the ADHD drug for 30 days before making the decision to stick with
it. The "medical establishment" gets a bad rap for over-billing and over-
medicating, but, when something is broken, at least consult with a medical
professional before just walking it off. You can't always tell how bad
something is, or how it might affect you in the future, if left untreated.

~~~
pedalpete
Though I somewhat agree with you, I'm not convinced anything is wrong with me,
and from my experience with the medical profession, 'to a hammer, everything
looks like a nail'.

~~~
jared314
> I'm not convinced anything is wrong with me ...

I learned how to tell when something was physically wrong from my parents and,
as I grew older, a few friends. A scrape on my arm was fine, a low fever was
fine, but falling out of a tree was a trip to the hospital for inspection.
But, I never learned how to differentiate between mental issues the same way.
As long as I was doing the things that other people were doing, and acting
like others were acting, I was fine. Problems can linger, slowly degrading
your life, until you wake up one day and notice that things are not good and
haven't been good for a while. My main point was that you can't always tell,
by yourself, if everything is fine. Sometimes you need another informed
opinion, and people shouldn't fear medical professionals because of what they
can do.

> my experience with the medical profession, 'to a hammer, everything looks
> like a nail'

I also don't blindly accept my auto mechanic's suggestions, or advice from
people on the internet, without some additional personal research and a second
opinion. You are paying them to find things that they think are wrong, because
you think there might be something wrong. And, if you agree with that opinion,
to help you fix it using their chosen methodology. If you don't like their
hammer, find a different doctor. But, if they all recommend the same thing,
reconsider your own opinion.

You may not have a problem now, but at least learn how to recognize and deal
with it for when you do. Chronic problems, when left unchecked, can slowly
destroy your life, and your future.

